# Need help with lenses with minimal distortion



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm much closer to 50 than 40, so I hope this is ok 

I don't need corrective lenses, but I've noticed a lot of distortion in my Oakleys, and I wonder if their lenses aren't for me anymore. My husband (same age) is also running into the same problem with our Radars.. no need for corrective lenses, except when reading a book :/

So, is there any other type of lenses or shades that have a minimal amount of distortion? I think it's been affecting my riding, and particularly my confidence on technical and steeper stuff, so I want to get a feel what's out there. 

What I'm looking at right now is POC, Smith, and Rudy Project. Anything else, or any thoughts on these? Thanks!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Any wrapped lens will induce distortion, you might be noticing it more and more. 

I would look for something flatter (lower base curve), something in the 6 base range would probably help. The Radar is probably an 8-9 base lens. 

Higher base lenses don't bother me riding on the road or gravel, but I don't like them on the mountain bike where I tend to have a lot more rapid head and eye movements and it's significantly more visually demanding.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

FrankS29 said:


> Any wrapped lens will induce distortion, you might be noticing it more and more.
> 
> I would look for something flatter (lower base curve), something in the 6 base range would probably help. The Radar is probably an 8-9 base lens.
> 
> Higher base lenses don't bother me riding on the road or gravel, but I don't like them on the mountain bike where I tend to have a lot more rapid head and eye movements and it's significantly more visually demanding.


Thanks! This is a huge help, and makes a ton of sense. 

Out of curiosity, are base curves posted somewhere or is that something a sunglasses store would know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

stripes said:


> Thanks! This is a huge help, and makes a ton of sense.
> 
> Out of curiosity, are base curves posted somewhere or is that something a sunglasses store would know?
> 
> ...


Some manufacturers post them, Oakley should be able to tell you if it’s not listed.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I must have tried 8 or 9 high end lenses as well as a few cheap lenses from Home Depot. 

I finally decided these were best for me. I feel like they are over priced for what they are but it is what it is. Now I just wish I could keep any out of glasses from fogging up.

Smith Attack MAG ChromaPop... Amazon.com


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

These are prescription, but at COSTCO I get single correction lenses I think are called driver in classic RayBan frames that are great. 

I have wrap style Smith and Oakley and got some less expensive Tifosi that are really good for cycling. For those I wear contacts.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

bitflogger said:


> These are prescription, but at COSTCO I get single correction lenses I think are called driver in classic RayBan frames that are great.
> 
> I have wrap style Smith and Oakley and got some less expensive Tifosi that are really good for cycling. For those I wear contacts.


You realize this doesn't answer my question, right? I'm asking about lens distortion. No need for corrective lenses (only when reading close-up), just aging and apparently the wrap around shades introduce distortion.

Thanks to @FrankS29, I was able to replace my wraparound Oakleys (Radar EVs) with Flak Jacket 2.0s. While they don't have as much coverage, I don't feel so exhausted from riding, or feel like I have any distortion problems now.

Turns out the base curve of the Radar lenses (EVs, locks, etc) are something like 9, according to Oakley. Ouch.

The Flak Jacket 2.0s are something like 5-6. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow and today and see how my eyes feel, but I definitely feel less exhausted even driving


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Flat high base lenses distort. Theres more distortion when the lense is farther from your eye and flat plane with varying angle makes dustortion. If lens fits close youd be bothered less, but fundamentally those blade style lenses are an optical error.


That said theres other high base frames that use non corrective optical lenses, they make an optical lens to correct for the lens distance that varies.

look at oakley racing jacket or the shock tube. Less expensive the tifosi veloce have individual lenses with a pretty good shape, not perfect but better.

i personally love high base frames, basically only kind of glasses i own.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

stripes said:


> You realize this doesn't answer my question, right? I'm asking about lens distortion. No need for corrective lenses (only when reading close-up), just aging and apparently the wrap around shades introduce distortion.
> 
> Thanks to @FrankS29, I was able to replace my wraparound Oakleys (Radar EVs) with Flak Jacket 2.0s. While they don't have as much coverage, I don't feel so exhausted from riding, or feel like I have any distortion problems now.
> 
> ...


Also: by correction he means correction of the high base lenses, not correction of the wearers eyes…

Your flack jackets are oakleys expensive version of the tifosis. Try the tifosis i think a pretty good value, i paid $35/pair on sale with 3 extra lenses.

Try shock tubes sometime, their lenses look like prescription lenses because theyre correcting the base distortion.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

eri said:


> Also: by correction he means correction of the high base lenses, not correction of the wearers eyes…
> 
> Your flack jackets are oakleys expensive version of the tifosis. Try the tifosis i think a pretty good value, i paid $35/pair on sale with 3 extra lenses.
> 
> Try shock tubes sometime, their lenses look like prescription lenses because theyre correcting the base distortion.


I didn’t like the Tifosis. They made everything look small. Never heard or seen shock tubes.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

stripes said:


> I didn’t like the Tifosis. They made everything look small. Never heard or seen shock tubes.


weird! The distance from eye to lens matters, more distortion if further so you need to find some that fit the kens clise.

Perhaps bridge of your nose is broad? Theres sometimes different frames for different face types. i myself have trouble finding frames that fit my big fat face.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

stripes said:


> You realize this doesn't answer my question, right? I'm asking about lens distortion. No need for corrective lenses (only when reading close-up), just aging and apparently the wrap around shades introduce distortion.
> 
> Thanks to @FrankS29, I was able to replace my wraparound Oakleys (Radar EVs) with Flak Jacket 2.0s. While they don't have as much coverage, I don't feel so exhausted from riding, or feel like I have any distortion problems now.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my lack of professional writing skills. The classic Bausch & Lomb style doesn't have distortion, has large size lens, and options for length and width. You can order them with about any lens you want for something different than the off the shelf sunglasses versions. The compromise you get for the good optics is less wind protection.

If you buy them as RayBan sunglasses you get a dark lens. If you buy the Wayfarer frames at an optical reseller you get all sorts of tint and coating options. Mostly looking forward my two pair with very different lenses don't have some distortion my Oakley and Smith lenses have but the wrap style Oakley and Smith are better for a fast glance at what's behind.

I'm aware of people who didn't need a prescription after surgery but still bought sunglasses via an optician to get what they wanted just like you can buy some bikes frame only with the parts you want.


----------

